# how often do you ride?



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

one day a week?
both saturday and sunday?
3 or more days a week?
once a month?
youre warps riding buddy (3 times a year)?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I try to ride at least 3 times per week.... but basically I ride whenever work and weather allow...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I figure I don't have to answer...  

I hate you all, guys... and I wish there would not be sheep or caribou wherever you're at... :nono:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tres a la semana , es cosa sana.....*



triphop said:


> 3 or more days a week?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ....Perico Delgdo ,a que ni saben quien fué ? ja ja ja )


..Como no!!! Contemporaneo de Ciapucci...

El que decia que te pegaba "el del mazo"...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Once you get married... well... you know 

Tomorrow some riding yeaaaaa


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*De aquellos tiempos .....*



Warp said:


> ..Como no!!! Contemporaneo de Ciapucci...
> 
> El que decia que te pegaba "el del mazo"...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
En mi casa me critican por guardar mis cyclist jerseys and culotes de los ochenta y setentas , son tan buenos que todavía ahí están , pura lana doble o algodón , nada de lycras ni tejidos sintéticos , la protección de chamois chamois , si los usaron Eddie M. , LeMond , Bugno, Perico, Zoetelmeck , Fignon, Moser, Hinault por algo fué .

De los que si no tengo son de los que usaron Coppi, Bartali ,Valetti, Bobet,Magni,Koblet, De Rossi,Vin Vliet , Binda etc. , esos si son de antes de mi época ja ja ja

De las épocas de éstos cuates , nada mas de ver las bicis y la ropa y como llevaban sus repuestos , y como estaban las carreteras en Europa , me quito el sombrero , eran verdaderos guerreros de la carretera , muy diferente de los primeros mountain bikers (bueno los que se dicen primeros, los de California ) que se ve que eran un des...moche con sus Klunkers ( o Clunkers ) y aventándose cuesta abajo echando relajo y a lo que llegó el mountain bike.

the last biker (old fashioned apparel but handtaylor )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Once you get married... well... you know
> 
> Tomorrow some riding yeaaaaa


Yeah, tomorrow rains or shines, I'm riding too... Chiluca for me.

Regarding marriage, it's not like black or white... It depends who you marry too and/or how you understand with your wife.

There are people who need space, there are some who genuinely want you to hang around (not out of jealousy or willingness to screw your fun up).... there are other constraints like work, commuting, responsibilities at home, which your partner may take or not (refer to first point of this paragraph).

But yeah, chances are you'll ride less...

My wife was very permissive before our kid was born, and when he needed less attention (kids under a year sleep a lot and are very quiet all over).

I could ride more maybe if she had her family here... but me going out riding, means she has to take care of the kid all by herself (after working one more day than me and her daily responsibilities with home and kid) and being lone for the only day we can spend quality time together.

Me riding week days means I have to wake up by 5 in the morning and I can only ride near my place because of traffic (gets very heavy in my area after 6:00) and the fact that I have to be home by 6:30 the latest if I want to be at the office on time.

Then, I get out of work by 7:00, commuting puts me home by 20:30 (average, there are worst). I loved riding by night after work, I did so in Monterrey, Tampico and Reynosa; but here is not safe. If it isn't because of drivers it's for thieves... and then taking care of the kid while my wife gets her housewife stuff sorted out...

I could ride more, but I'd have to put much more stress on my wife and our relationship.

Again, if my or her family would be at hand, I would have it easier.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I don´t like to go at 7:00 am , I am a "after nine" rider 
*me too (a veces de vez en cuando puedo salir 8:30 pero no mas temprano)*

I don´t like to ride with time limit (regresas temprano viejo.....) (mi amor vamos a desayunar al centro ...)
*me neither... but I like to keep my rides to before 12:00pm because of sunbu*rns

o ( mañana tenemos primera comunión de la hija de Caroline...y es en la Iglesia de la Virgen del Camino con desayuno en el Marriott .....)
*this sounds like one of my friends (jajaja)*

Really we have a lot of places to ride and a bunch of friends .

the last biker .


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I can't believe this shait, its been a month since my last ride thanks to my "friends" who have stood me up the last three weekends!!! Can't ride in the weekends but I have been running so I hope I won't suffer next time I ride... If I ride

BTW, Chiapucci was a contemporary of Indurain, he was barely coming up when Perico won his tour...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> BTW, Chiapucci was a contemporary of Indurain, he was barely coming up when Perico won his tour...


Right... but Perico was still racing... Not for long, when Indurain started raising, Perico retired.

Ah... the good times when racers had all their testicles, but normal testosterone levels...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ah... the good times when racers had all their testicles, but normal testosterone levels...


You're kidding, right? Perico was so doped up his blood was toxic!!! Remember how he missed his TT start by 30 minutes on the tour after he won? Most say his tranfusion took longer than usual!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I used to go once a week.... This year's been a wreck! Off the bike for months because of my neck, and work's been a b!tch, lately! I didn't ride this weekend... bummer.... had to finish some work at home and I'm too stressed out.

yep, I know, the bike help keeps the stress level at minimum, but sometimes it's like this.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You're kidding, right? Perico was so doped up his blood was toxic!!! Remember how he missed his TT start by 30 minutes on the tour after he won? Most say his tranfusion took longer than usual!


Hush!!!!

Today's riders are dirty, legends don't...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hush!!!!
> 
> Today's riders are dirty, legends don't...


True... give me back my sport!!! Who cares if they don't live past 40!!! :madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I like pistachios.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I like pistachios.


i like them too


----------



## HecThor (Oct 9, 2007)

pues aquí entre olas y palmeras ya es una regla no escrita el que todo mundo sale a rodar en bici de ruta martes y jueves al boule por las mañanas... si si onda empiezale a las 5:30 y acaba las 7 ... de ahi el sabado opcional y el domingo a laaaaa montaña a tirar el stressssss de la semana....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Now weather is nicer, I started riding in the mornings again.

One hour, flat road terrain... Whatever kms I can do in that time. I'm thinking mo more than 23km.

Monday I just spun the pedals kindly to start kicking in the aerobic engine.... Today, I pulled two gears higher than I could do comfortably to strengthen the legs.

If I keep it going, in a month I'll be able to start with intervals.

Cycling makes you feel so good... I actually drank like 1.5lt of water in the morning. Which is a good start for the day, before I stuff the body with junk food and coffee... Oh, and I substituted the night beer for a glass of wine.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

una rodada al mes no esta nada mal! y las siguientes tres semanas a tirarla con la bola!! y el balón!

Aunque un domingo con bermudas, calcetas y zapatos de charol es algo indescriptible! :thumbsup:  
Usar la bata todo el domingo no esta nada mal...mas si no te bañas desde el viernes por la noche.... 

Claro me han contado!  :eekster:


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

I ride from Monday to Friday to my Uni located at a measly 2km from my home. But I generally ride 3 times a week. My arms are '******' because all of the sun andseems like I wear gloves because my hands are all white 

Even though I don't have the endurance condition of a MTB champion.


----------

